# Problema com Weatherlink



## FRibeiro (19 Jan 2022 às 06:32)

Bom dia pessoal.
Desde à uns tempos que no software weatherlink não consigo ver os gráficos (strip charts). Já aconteceu com alguém? 
Quando carrego para ver os gráficos, o programa fecha automaticamente.
Mesmo no transferência dos dados da estação, antigamente conseguia ver todos os dados, agora só dá o dia e a hora. Se quiser ver, tenho que carregar em cima para abrir a janela. Nunca me aconteceu antes.
Tenho a ultima versão 6.0.5
Alguém ajuda?


----------



## Toby (19 Jan 2022 às 18:11)

FRibeiro disse:


> Bom dia pessoal.
> Desde à uns tempos que no software weatherlink não consigo ver os gráficos (strip charts). Já aconteceu com alguém?
> Quando carrego para ver os gráficos, o programa fecha automaticamente.
> Mesmo no transferência dos dados da estação, antigamente conseguia ver todos os dados, agora só dá o dia e a hora. Se quiser ver, tenho que carregar em cima para abrir a janela. Nunca me aconteceu antes.
> ...



Boa tarde,

Datalogger IP? USB? SERIE?
Versão de firmware IP? Consola?
Isto parece ser um problema conhecido com firmware mais antigo.

https://support.davisinstruments.com/category/f22g6pbmss-weather-downloads


----------



## FRibeiro (19 Jan 2022 às 19:59)

Datalogger IP
A versão do firmware, a última, pelo menos instalei.
Vantage Pro 2 wireless


----------



## Toby (21 Jan 2022 às 18:19)

Boa noite,

No directório weatherlink  "a sua estação"  renomear os ficheiros : DataLists.dat - DataSets.dat 
Exemple acrescentando-lhe um carácter em frente e apagando o .DAT.
Da próxima vez que a WL for aberta, recriá-los-á.
Se não funcionar, apagar os novos e colocar os antigos de volta.


----------



## FRibeiro (22 Jan 2022 às 17:13)

Obrigado. Já funciona de novo


----------

